# 1st Groom



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Miss Lill's had her first groom today. Apparently she did well and I think I did too given that I didn't laugh or cry when I first saw her. At least, I didn't laugh at her - I did however laugh at the bows they put in her hair (what were they thinking??? is this normal??). No pics of the bows (they were orange) as I just took them out and gave them back whilst we were still there 

We went for a quick run in the park on the way home and she's been pretty tuckered out since but we just had a cuddle and I noticed that there are still a couple of little matts on her legs. I'm pretty sure they can't just have happened since this morning so...

What would you do? 

make the groomer aware before cutting them out? cut them out and hope they're a bit more thorough next time? Or just put it down to the fact that she's still a pup and probably a bit wriggly still?

I'll upload some pics of her soon. I just need to get used to my short haired little munchkin first!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Looking forward to the pictures. 
Are the matts something you could possibly tackle yourself?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I would say, if it was her very first groom, and you didnt laugh at her when you picked her up, then the groomer just didnt want to shock you. likely the matts were there but they didnt take the coat too short.
I would cut them or brush them out myself.
As for the bows....yeah totally normal, my husband is always the one that picked Lady up at the groomers though, and asked them just for bandannas instead as he "couldnt walk a dog with bows" LOL


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Do we get the big reveal soon?
Where exactly were the matts? Next time I would highlight to the groomer that matts occur particularly in this area.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I did let the groomer know before where the matts were most prolific and, never having taken a dog to a groomer before, I was a tad shocked by it all: the bows, the shortness of her fur, the remaining matts... 

Anyway, they said (at the time) that she did really well. She seemed happy enough too, her usual bouncy, mad self when she saw me!!

I let them now (nicely) that there were still matts after posting on here. The reply I got is both reassuring and not so: they said that they knew that there were still some matts but that she had had enough and seemed to be getting a bit upset by it all so they decided to stop. 

That's good. I'm glad if they stopped at that point. I'm less glad that they didn't tell me all this when I went to pick her up. 

Oh well, you can't have everything I guess and we don't seem to have a Dawn living anywhere near us unfortunately...

Anyway, pics...

Here's one from before:










...And here's Miss Lill's after:

























I've got used to her now (I'm not so sure about the mono brow tho'!!) and although I miss my little fur monster, I think this is definitely more practical for now.

Thank you everyone for helping me with this: its one milestone out the way and now we seem to be facing another... But that's a separate post!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She looks great! I like how they left her legs a bit longer than her body. Maggie will let me know when she has had enough too. She gives a little grumble growl. I think it is more to tell me that it hurts a bit so then I take a closer look and go very gently and she ok with that.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I didn't notice the monobrow - only her beautiful eyes!
I think she looks good and still a bit shaggy.
I would use that groomer again


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She does look great, and it will grow - fast!!
I've had some serious grooms - I'd call them close shaves!!
Are you in the US or Canada?
I don't know of U.K. groomers who put bows in??


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Actually where I trained the dogs got a little bow put on their collar before going home, I could tell some people liked it others not so, so I decided against it as its added expense which sadly I can't run to at the moment but I did do Christmas bows. As for leaving the matts, I really try to not leave any as I believe if a professional groomer can't get them out then we can't expect owners to keep them matt free (which is what most groomers really hope you can do), having said that over here if there are more matts than a pup can tolerate most groomers would just clip under them (kindest to the dog to be honest) which is why you get so many clipped right down, or if the groomer has other appointments available in the not to distant future they may want to do the groom over 2 visits. I would keep with them at the moment as they have shown kindness to her but ask them to let you know where there are any matt's if there are any left because they will only get worse if not dealt with. 
Although I know as an owner how much we love the coats I am also learning why so many groomers do shave down, although it seems like an easy option it is quite tricky to get a nice finish, but it doesn't hurt the dog and it gives the owner a completely matt free dog and it is easy to get the dog used to being groomed gently at home when there is not so much coat. Also I am finding if you spend too long dematting the dogs are less likely to tolerate it on the next visit and it becomes a downward spiral.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Awww: she does have beautiful eyes doesn't she? Thank you Marzi: you always seem to say just the right thing!

Lindor: I was very clear that I did not want her to have 'poodle paws'!!! I like the length on her legs too, it seems just right at the moment and easy to comb through. But as Tracey says, it will probably grow back really fast and then we'll have to go through the whole thing again... As ridiculous as it sounds, I had nightmares the night before. I actually dreamt that she drowned whilst having her bath  The whole thing really freaked me out. Possibly even more than it did Miss Lill's, who just continues to surprise me with her ability to cope with new situations.

I asked them to clip her fur to 1 - 1/2 inches on top and the hair on her legs is so straight-ish that if they had done the clipped any shorter there, she would have had the most ridiculous little beanstalk legs I think!! She only had matts on her legs (small ones at that) and a couple of titchy ones on her belly. I've cut out the remaining ones and you really can't tell.

I think I'm going to invest in a les poochs brush so that I can hopefully keep on top of it better from now on. The speed with which those darned matts arrived was positively scary!

Regarding the bows: we're definitely not in the US or Canada! We're in London and I can honestly say I've never noticed a freshly groomed dog with bows. The second time Miss Lilly went to the groomer (for the bath) she came back smelling of perfume or something similar - and it wasn't exactly Chanel No5 either! You do see all sorts of other weirdness down here, including painted claws and dogs with pierced ears with earrings  Personally, I'm not really a fan of dressing dogs up (Xmas etc. excluded) and I think we will just stick with the Equafleece.

Dawn: I agree with everything you say. Please let me know when you move down to London. We can be your first customers


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's gorgeous! Look at those eyes!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh what a gorgeous baby


----------



## Neecy (Jul 20, 2014)

I really like her new cut and her coloring! She looks very proud in the pics! Adorable.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor you with all this grooming stress.  I think she looks fabulous and you are right to be thankful they chose the matts over the trauma. I guess groomers should give questionaires before hand because some of us love the bows, scarves, perfume and such and others clearly hate them.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you everyone! All the lovely things you have said about her make me feel so much better about the whole experience.

Yes, I suppose some people do like the bows and things more than me - I hope I haven't offended anyone. It's just a bit of a shock when its the first time I guess. I took a scruffy little street urchin of a pup in and didn't really know what to expect


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Miss Lilly said:


> Awww: she does have beautiful eyes doesn't she? Thank you Marzi: you always seem to say just the right thing!
> 
> Lindor: I was very clear that I did not want her to have 'poodle paws'!!! I like the length on her legs too, it seems just right at the moment and easy to comb through. But as Tracey says, it will probably grow back really fast and then we'll have to go through the whole thing again... As ridiculous as it sounds, I had nightmares the night before. I actually dreamt that she drowned whilst having her bath  The whole thing really freaked me out. Possibly even more than it did Miss Lill's, who just continues to surprise me with her ability to cope with new situations.
> 
> ...


Dogs with pierced ears??? 
Really.... Surely that animal cruelty....
Or just pure ridiculous self obsessed dog owner deluded vanity ?!


----------

